# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  The  Real Sensation GROW OUT "  Manten Kohaku vs Khuro Showa " ( part 5 )

## luki

*The Real Sensation GROW OUT* 
Kita mungkin tidak tahu persis bagaimana keseriusan Taniguchi ketika memulai petualangan memijahkan showa (dan goshiki). Pun apa yang ada di benaknya. Yo-kun, begitu panggilan akrabnya, lebih banyak diam dan jarang terdengar komentarnya. Dia seakan menyembunyikan sesuatu, atau sesungguhnya sedang mempersiapkan sebuah kejutan (lagi)? 

Dua tahun lalu ketika belum setenar seperti sekarang ini, Yo-kun beruji coba dengan sanke. Ketika itu kohaku produksinya mulai sering dibicarakan karena berhasil menjuarai beberapa major contest untuk koi berukuran kecil. Tetapi sanke? Sama sekali luput dari perhatian penggemar koi. Yo-kun bukan sedang bermain – main ketika mengeksplorasi varietas sanke. Orang menyadari keseriusannya ketika setahun kemudian sanke produksinya berhasil menyabet gelar bergengsi di 2010 All Japan Nishikigoi Show: Adult Champion. Sanke ketiga yang dipijahkan sejak pertama kali memijah sanke dan dipijah pada Mei 2008. Orang mencari tahu bagaimana lompatan luar baisa itu terjadi dalam waktu singkat, padahal masih banyak penangkar senior yang belum pernah mencicipi sukses serupa. Kebetulan? Kita bisa berargumentasi seperti itu, tetapi ketika orang melihat bagaimana Yo-kun berinvestasi pada indukan sanke, mereka menjadi mahfum. Tidak semua penangkar memiliki keberanian sama, tetapi Yo-kun malah mengkombinasikannya dengan keterampilan dan visi yang baik.

Maka ketika tahun lalu Yo-kun mulai memijahkan showa, banyak yang juga bertanya apakah dia melakukan langkah sama dengan ketika memijahkan sanke? Orang menjadi begitu yakin ketika dia berinvestasi pada indukan dengan bloodline showa terbaik. Dia memilih kutub showa terbaik: “Dainichi Koi Farm & Isa Koi Farm”. Apakah langkah Yo-kun akan semulus sanke? Indukan yang baik hanya satu key success factor. Masih ada banyak faktor lain yang akan menentukan keberhasilannya. Tetapi orang percaya, spirit dan kompetensi Yo-kun akan ikut mengawal langkah besarnya.

Yo-kun memberikan keturunan berkualitas baik dari indukan Isa Koi Farm (Isami) dan Dainichi Koi Farm (Khuro) untuk penggemarnya di Indonesia. Ini adalah langkah serupa ketika dia memperkenalkan sanke. Dia ingin penggemarnya turut merasakan sensasi serupa ketika menikmati pertumbuhan showa. Berbeda dengan sanke yang diawali dengan ketidakyakinan, kali ini Yo-kun jauh lebih yakin. “Khuro Showa dari bloodline Dainichi ini akan menjadi showa yang kelak dibicarakan orang” katanya sedikit berpromosi. 

Bila Anda berminat menikmati generasi pertama showa Taniguchi Fish Farm, berpalinglah pada Stars Koi Centre. Di tangan sang maestro GO, kita bisa menikmati langsung sensasi kuro showa lewat kegiatan Grow Out. Kuro showa adalah sensasi yang akan memberikan gairah tetapi Stars koi adalah sensasi yang tak kalah menggairahkan. Dan untuk menambah gelegar sensasi, Stars menambahkan Matsue Kohaku berkualitas terbaik dalam kegiatan GO ini. Untuk yang terakhir ini kita tidak perlu berpanjang kata. Sudah banyak tulisan yang bertutur tentang kehebatan kohaku penjaga ras “Sensuke” ini. Oleh karena itu kita nikmati saja Grow Out persembahan terbaru Stars Koi Centre yang bertajuk “The Real Sensation” Grow Out. 



*BENTUK KEGIATAN*:

Kegiatan memilih satu atau lebih koi varietas Kohaku eks Matsue Koi Farm dan Showa bersertifikat eks Taniguchi Koi Farm untuk dibesarkan bersama dalam kolam berkapasitas +/- 100 ton milik Stars Koi Center, Bandung, selama periode 6 (enam bulan) dengan perlakuan sama


*PERIODE*

Masa GO akan dimulai pada Desember 2010 dan berakhir pada Mei 2011.

*TATA CARA KEGIATAN*

1. Kegiatan GO berlangsung 6 bulan selama periode Desember 2010 Hingga Mei 2011
2. Selama kegiatan semua koi digabung dalam kolam berkapasitas 100 ton .
3. Koi boleh berpindah tangan dan tetap diikusertakan dalam penjurian tetapi harus dikonfirmasi secara terbuka dalam forum
4. Partisipan dipersilakan melihat perkembangan koi setiap saat tetapi tidak boleh diangkat untuk meminimumkan risiko stress 
5. Partisipan yang sudah mendaftar dan melakukan pembayaran tidak dapat mengundurkan diri dari kegiatan ini dan meminta uang kembali dengan alasan apapun
6. Setelah periode kegiatan selesai, koi akan dinilai dan pemenang ditentukan berdasarkan kriteria baku yang digunakan pada kontes. Tata cara penjurian diumumkan dalam bagian lain pengumuman ini 

*PARTISIPAN*

Penggemar koi di seluruh Indonesia yang tergabung dalam forum KOI-S maupun yang berada diluar forum. Calon partisipan yang tidak aktif di forum dapat meminta jasa pihak ketiga yang aktif di forum untuk melakukan semua proses yang berkaitan dengan partisipasi pada kegiatan ini.


*SPESIFIKASI KOI*

Koi yang dipertandingkan terdiri atas dua varietas: Kohaku dan Showa , dengan spesifikasi berikut: 

Matsue *“ MANTEN “* Kohaku
Umur : 6 -7 bulan
Ukuran : 22 – 28 cm
Penangkar (Breeder) : Matsue Koi Farm
Indukan/Oyagoi : Manten 85 Cm

FOTO INDUKAN : 


Taniguchi *“ KHURO “* Showa
Umur : 6- 7 bulan 
Ukuran : 22 – 26 cm
Penangkar (Breeder) : Taniguchi Koi Farm
Indukan/Oyagoi : Khuro 93 Cm

FOTO INDUKAN :



*KOLAM*
Kolam yang akan digunakan untuk kegiatan ini adalah kolam berkapasitas 100 ton milik Stars Koi Centre di Bandung





*PAKAN & SUPLEMEN*
Taniguchi Koi Food: Max – Grow Up dan Special - Color atau pakan yang sekelas


*GARANSI*
Apabila selama masa kegiatan, ada koi yang cacat atau mati maka akan digantikan dengan koi lain yang belum terpilih atau uang kembali bila semua koi sudah terpilih.


*TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI*
Pemilihan Koi akan dilakukan dalam dua tahap dan semua dilakukan dengan cara first come first serve,
dengan ketentuan sebagai berikut:

1. Pemilihan dilakukan mulai tanggal *27 Januari 2011 pada pukul 12.00 PM* waktu server KOI’s ( GMT + 7 ) dan ditutup hingga batas akhir kegiatan GO (24 jam sebelum waktu penilaian) atau lebih cepat bila seluruh koi sudah terpilih 
2. Pilihan dilakukan dengan cara posting nomor koi.
3. Peserta hanya di perbolehkan memilih maksimal 5 ekor per posting.
Bagi peserta yang tidak aktif di forum bisa dibantu peserta yang lain, dan yang membantu (joki) hanya bisa membantu 3 nama dengan maksimal 3 ekor / orang.
4. Harga koi ditetapkan *Rp. 10.000.000 untuk Kohaku* dan *Rp. 7.500.000 untuk showa* per ekor 
5. Koi sah menjadi milik calon peserta setelah dikonfirmasi Penyelenggara


*OPEN HOUSE:*

Selama periode Open House ini, peserta diperkenankan memilih koi dengan ketentuan sebagai berikut:
1.* Masa Open House “resmi” berlaku sejak tanggal 24 Januari 2011 pada pukul 12.00 PM* waktu server KOI’s ( GMT +7 ) dan berakhir tepat sebelum pemilihan (27/1/11) pada pukul 11.30 AM waktu server ( GMT + 7 )
3. Pemilihan selama masa open house ditentukan berdasarkan metode first come first serve, atau yang pertama kali posting pilihan ikan setelah waktu yang ditentukan ditetapkan sebagai pemilik.
4. Peserta hanya di perbolehkan memilih maksimal 5 ekor per posting.
Bagi peserta yang tidak aktif di forum bisa dibantu peserta yang lain, dan yang membantu (joki) hanya bisa membantu 3 nama dengan maksimal 3 ekor / orang.
5. Pilihan dilakukan dengan cara posting kode koi.
6. Harga koi pada masa “open house” ditetapkan *Rp. 12.000.000 untuk Kohaku* dan *Rp.9.000.000 untuk Showa* per ekor 
7. Koi sah menjadi milik calon peserta setelah dikonfirmasi Penyelenggara

*PEMBAYARAN:*

1. Pembayaran bisa dilakukan secara tunai atau dapat diangsur 3x dengan tata cara sebagai berikut:
a. Pembayaran pertama (50%) atau , pada saat booking
b. Pembayaran kedua (25%), selambat – lambatnya 1 bulan setelah booking
c. Pembayaran ketiga (25%) selambat – lambatnya satu minggu setelah "UPDATE PERTAMA"
Kegiatan GO
2. Pembayaran Tunai (100%) di muka mendapatkan potongan sebesar Rp 250,000,-
3. Pembayaran dilakukan dengan cara tunai/ transfer ke rekening:
*BCA*
*A/C 156 1111 028*
*AYI WIRATMAN*
4. Peserta yang telah melakukan pembayaran tidak diperkenankan untuk mengundurkan diri.
5. Konfirmasi pembayaran dilakukan langsung ke Stars Koi lewat HP, mail atau PM


*JURI*
Litsuka dari Matsue Koi Farm dan Youichi Taniguchi dari Taniguchi Koi Farm

*TATA CARA PENJURIAN*
Juri akan memilih tiga ekor koi dari masing – masing varietas untuk mendapatkan Juara I, II, dan III untuk masing – masing varietas. 
Juri juga memilih 2 ekor koi diluar yang terpilih di atas untuk menjadi kandidat Best Tategoi I & II
Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku dalam setiap kontes

*HADIAH*

- untuk Kohaku akan di upload kemudian 

 


*DONASI*
10% dari hasil GO ini akan diserahkan ke KOI’s dan akan digunakan untuk kepentingan pengembangan komunitas koi

*LAIN – LAIN*
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam “Rule of The Game” akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya

----------


## luki

*MATSUE " MANTEN " KOHAKU :*

----------


## luki

*TANIGUCHI  " KHURO " SHOWA :*

----------


## Robby Iwan

Koq periode nya dari des 2011 sampe mei 2011 ??

----------


## luki

ha ha ha ha ........
salah ketik  Pak Robby.......

----------


## abiserpong

> Koq periode nya dari des 2011 sampe mei 2011 ??


Siap pak robby ....... sudah diedit ulang, terima kasih atas koreksinya.  ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

ooo...GO nya sdh mulai toh..des 2010.., baru di jual ikannya januari gitu?...Star Koi menggoda lagi..hiiy tatut..  :Fear:

----------


## Soegianto

mantap......

----------


## dani

Saatnya turun gunung lagi....

----------


## mrbunta

keyen keyen ikan e oi.

----------


## luki

> Saatnya turun gunung lagi....


mantab.......... :Thumb:  :Thumb: 

yang nomor  itu tuh........jangan di bid ya..... ::  ::  :: 

kamana wae kang Dani......?

----------


## VERMIKOMPOS

Ngiler mode on...

----------


## abiserpong

> Saatnya turun gunung lagi....


Om dani gunungnya sudah tinggi banget sekarang euy " Fuji " ..........  :Becky:   :Thumb: 
Jangan lupa disisain no.. ......  :Pray2:

----------


## dani

Om Abi, Om Luki.... Siapa cepat dia dapat hehehe....
Saya liat di foto dg aslinya sdh sangat jauh bedanya. Kohaku tambah montok Dan showanya sumi dan hi nya sdh lebih muncul&rapi.
Beruntung rumah deket jadi bisa noong tiap hari. Hihihi....

----------


## abiserpong

> Om Abi, Om Luki.... Siapa cepat dia dapat hehehe....
> Saya liat di foto dg aslinya sdh sangat jauh bedanya. Kohaku tambah montok Dan showanya sumi dan hi nya sdh lebih muncul&rapi.
> Beruntung rumah deket jadi bisa noong tiap hari. Hihihi....


Siap om dani ........ mulai lirik- lirik pembalap yang handal dengan engine yang kenceng.  :Becky: 
Hhmmm ....... memang kalau sempat harus main ke Stars koi.

----------


## Zone

> Saatnya turun gunung lagi....


lama gak muncul kang dani.... haha

----------


## VERMIKOMPOS

Ke stars yuk...hehe

----------


## TSA

Brrrrmmmm..... brrrrmmmmm .........

----------


## luki

Luki  : Khuro no 55

Abiserpong : Manten no 37

----------


## luki

Luki 55

Abi 37

----------


## Glenardo

8 - Beyou via Gading Koi

----------


## abiserpong

abi, 37.
ninoy, 32, 48, 61.
ria, 28.
lili, 42.

----------


## William Pantoni

Mangisi 37, 41, 45
Rasito 10, 91
Achmad 38

----------


## luki

Luki Showa no 55

Abi Kohaku no 37

----------


## TSA

Khuro Showa 93

----------


## dani

8;27;32;55;93

----------


## abiserpong

*Matsue Manten kohaku yang sudah terpilih,*

*Pada Open House ( @12jt. ), 24 Januari 2011 jam 12.00 PM sampai 27 Januari 2011 jam 11.30 AM.*

1. Beyou, no.* 8.*
2. Abi, no.* 37.*
3. Ninoy, no.* 32.*
4. Ninoy, no. *48.*
5. Ria, no. *28.*
6. Lili, no.* 42.*
7. Mangisi, no. *41.*
8. Mangisi, no. *45.*
9. Rasito, no. *10.*
10. Achmad, no. *38.*
11. Dani, no. *27.*
12. Djudju, no. *16.*
13. Robby Iwan, no. *44.*

*Taniguchi Khuro Showa yang sudah terpilih,*

*Pada Open House ( @ 9 jt. ), 24  Januari 2011 jam 12.00  PM sampai 27 Januari 2011 jam 11.30 AM.*

1. Ninoy, no.* 61.*
2. Rasito, no.* 91.*
3. Luki, no.* 55.*
4. Triyuga, no.* 93.*
5. Teddy, no. *73.*
6. Iyos, no. *98.*
7. Hendro, no. *88.*




*Yang masih Available,*

*MATSUE " MANTEN " KOHAKU :*

----------


## luki

*Yang masih Available,*

*TANIGUCHI " KHURO " SHOWA :*

----------


## Rova

> Saatnya turun gunung lagi....


 djudju pilih nomer 16

----------


## Rova

djudju pilih nomer 16

----------


## luki

Booked Via Starskoi

Teddy no 73

----------


## iyos

showa khuro 98,,,

----------


## luki

> showa khuro 98,,,


puasa batal nih Om Iyos........ :Cheer2:  :Cheer2: 

mantab.......

saya juga mau puasa Om Iyos......pas kemaren hari minggu lian ikan nya langsung....jadi batal juga deh....... :Becky:  :Becky:  :Becky: 
abis beda foto sama asli nya.....

----------


## iyos

> puasa batal nih Om Iyos........
> 
> mantab.......
> 
> saya juga mau puasa Om Iyos......pas kemaren hari minggu lian ikan nya langsung....jadi batal juga deh.......
> abis beda foto sama asli nya.....


iya nie om look,,,liat item2 jd sakit,batal dulu d..nti kl dah lebaran dibayar puasanya kl gk kuat jg ya pake fitrah,,,huahahahoho..

----------


## dani

Dari 5 inceran, yang nyantolcuman 1 ckckckck.....

----------


## luki

> Dari 5 inceran, yang nyantolcuman 1 ckckckck.....


masih banyak yg yahud Om Dani........
sok atuh di pirit deui........  :Becky:  :Becky:

----------


## Robby Iwan

GO Star Koi memang susah untuk dilewatkan...Robby Iwan no.44.. :Frusty:

----------


## luki

> djudju pilih nomer 16





> Teddy no 73





> showa khuro 98,,,





> ..Robby Iwan no.44..


Om Om....saya edit di atas ya.......

----------


## luki

Booked Via Starskoi

Hendro No. 88

----------


## luki

Booked via Starskoi

Demmy  no. 53

----------


## Glenardo

> GO Star Koi memang susah untuk dilewatkan...Robby Iwan no.44..



Hu4x...Hilang sudah idamanku...

----------


## harley

> Hu4x...Hilang sudah idamanku...


santai aja Om Glen... idamanku udah ilang dari babak pertama..... hua hua hua hua

----------


## luki

apalagi showa Om Soni........

pas pirit pirit foto pusing....sampai  akhir nya main ke starskoi......

pilihan nya berubah semua........

----------


## abiserpong

*Matsue Manten kohaku yang sudah terpilih,*

*Pada Open House ( @12jt. ), 24 Januari 2011 jam 12.00 PM sampai 27 Januari 2011 jam 11.30 AM.*

1. Beyou, no.* 8.*
2. Abi, no.* 37.*
3. Ninoy, no.* 32.*
4. Ninoy, no. *48.*
5. Ria, no. *28.*
6. Lili, no.* 42.*
7. Mangisi, no. *41.*
8. Mangisi, no. *45.*
9. Rasito, no. *10.*
10. Achmad, no. *38.*
11. Dani, no. *27.*
12. Djudju, no. *16.*
13. Robby Iwan, no. *44.*



*Yang masih Available,*

*MATSUE " MANTEN " KOHAKU :*

----------


## abiserpong

*Taniguchi Khuro Showa yang sudah terpilih,*

*Pada Open House ( @ 9 jt. ), 24 Januari 2011 jam 12.00 PM sampai 27 Januari 2011 jam 11.30 AM.*

1. Ninoy, no.* 61.*
2. Rasito, no.* 91.*
3. Luki, no.* 55.*
4. Triyuga, no.* 93.*
5. Teddy, no. *73.*
6. Iyos, no. *98.*
7. Hendro, no. *88.*
8. Demmy, no.* 53.*


*Yang masih Available,*

*TANIGUCHI " KHURO " SHOWA :*

----------


## harley

> apalagi showa Om Soni........
> 
> pas pirit pirit foto pusing....sampai  akhir nya main ke starskoi......
> 
> pilihan nya berubah semua........


 Mohon pencerahan nya dong Om Luk....  ::  ::  ::

----------


## demmy

Jebol jg celengan oehh.....  ::  gak tahan liat ikannya..... 
Thanks udah di bantu posting ama om luk, kmaren komputer meleduk  :Doh:

----------


## luki

> Mohon pencerahan nya dong Om Luk....


waduh......susah bener Om Soni ujian nya nih..... :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh: 

showa sangat sulit di prediksi Om....apalagi karakter sumi di Khuro ini dan masih tosai lagi......masih blank banget saya....... :Noidea:  :Noidea:  :Noidea: 
karena waktu baru dateng nya.....showa ini rata rata item item ( dominan sumi )........
makanya nama Khuro baru di tasbih kan Taniguchi san pada saat dia di bandung Desember lalu ( kebetulan sy di samping nya )......
hari minggu kemaren saya paksain main ke starskoi , untuk liat asli nya dan ternyata mayoritas sumi nya mulai membuka semua setelah hampir 1 bulan di kolam GO.......

rencana nya *pertengahan bulan Maret*....*ikan GO ini  akan  di update* ......jadi bisa buat pembelajaran karakter  Khuro .......

jadi kalo saya harus menebak.......( belum tentu bener ya Om Soni.........) :Behindsofa:  :Behindsofa: 

94 , 122 , 68   


ini cuma tebakan saya doang ya Om.......belum tentu bener.......

----------


## luki

> Jebol jg celengan oehh.....  gak tahan liat ikannya..... 
> Thanks udah di bantu posting ama om luk, kmaren komputer meleduk


ha ha ha ha........
liat asli nya beda ya Om Demmy....

nasib kita sama.....mecahin celengan....... ::  ::  ::

----------


## luki

Booked via Starskoi

Erick Tohir  : 24 , 31 , 34 , 83 , 104

Nyoman Budi : 122

----------


## harley

> waduh......susah bener Om Soni ujian nya nih.....
> 
> showa sangat sulit di prediksi Om....apalagi karakter sumi di Khuro ini dan masih tosai lagi......masih blank banget saya.......
> karena waktu baru dateng nya.....showa ini rata rata item item ( dominan sumi )........
> makanya nama Khuro baru di tasbih kan Taniguchi san pada saat dia di bandung Desember lalu ( kebetulan sy di samping nya )......
> hari minggu kemaren saya paksain main ke starskoi , untuk liat asli nya dan ternyata mayoritas sumi nya mulai membuka semua setelah hampir 1 bulan di kolam GO.......
> 
> rencana nya *pertengahan bulan Maret*....*ikan GO ini  akan  di update* ......jadi bisa buat pembelajaran karakter  Khuro .......
> 
> ...


 mantab.... nanti saya pelajari pilihan Om Luki  ::  banyak kuro nya yah...

----------


## Glenardo

Glen Gading Koi no 22

----------


## harley

eeeeh... kok malah jadi adem ayem???

----------


## luki

*Matsue Manten kohaku yang sudah terpilih,*

*Pada Open House ( @12jt. ), 24 Januari 2011 jam 12.00 PM sampai 27 Januari 2011 jam 11.30 AM.*

1. Beyou, no.* 8.*
2. Abi, no.* 37.*
3. Ninoy, no.* 32.*
4. Ninoy, no. *48.*
5. Ria, no. *28.*
6. Lili, no.* 42.*
7. Mangisi, no. *41.*
8. Mangisi, no. *45.*
9. Rasito, no. *10.*
10. Achmad, no. *38.*
11. Dani, no. *27.*
12. Djudju, no. *16.*
13. Robby Iwan, no. *44.*
14. Erick Tohir, no. *24.*
15. Erick Tohir, no. *31.*
16. Erick Tohir, no. *34.*



*Pemilihan Tahap 2 ( @10 jt. ), 27 Januari 2011 jam 12.00 PM dan ditutup hingga batas akhir kegiatan GO (24 jam sebelum waktu penilaian) atau lebih cepat bila seluruh koi sudah terpilih 
*
17. Glen Gading Koi, no. *22.*



*Yang masih Available,*

*MATSUE " MANTEN " KOHAKU :*

----------


## luki

*Taniguchi Khuro Showa yang sudah terpilih,*

*Pada Open House ( @ 9 jt. ), 24 Januari 2011 jam 12.00 PM sampai 27 Januari 2011 jam 11.30 AM.*

1. Ninoy, no.* 61.*
2. Rasito, no.* 91.*
3. Luki, no.* 55.*
4. Triyuga, no.* 93.*
5. Teddy, no. *73.*
6. Iyos, no. *98.*
7. Hendro, no. *88.*
8. Demmy, no.* 53.*
9. Erick Tohir, no. *83.*
10. Erick Tohir, no. *104.*
11. Nyoman Budi, no. *122.*



*Pemilihan Tahap 2 ( @7,5 jt. ), 27 Januari 2011 jam 12.00 PM dan ditutup hingga batas akhir kegiatan GO (24 jam sebelum waktu penilaian) atau lebih cepat bila seluruh koi sudah terpilih* 

12. Rico Nirwana, no. *66.*
13. Rico Nirwana, no. *68.*


*Yang masih Available,*

*TANIGUCHI " KHURO " SHOWA :*

----------


## luki

Booked Via Starskoi

Rico Nirwana 66 , 68

----------


## harley

nmr 63 dan 71 ikan nya sama tuh....

----------


## luki

> nmr 63 dan 71 ikan nya sama tuh....


thank u Om Soni....no 71 sy delete

----------


## luki

> Booked Via Starskoi
> 
> Rico Nirwana 66 , 68


di edit di atas ( #55)

----------


## aaoded

Ngiringan..showa 105..mudah2an jalu!

----------


## luki

> Ngiringan..showa 105..mudah2an jalu!


ha ha ha ha..........
kalau betina, di jual setengah harga ya kang.......

----------


## aaoded

mangga om Luki..kl betina mah, bungkus aja..
mau dituker sama no. 55 jg blh..naga2nya sih bakal jantan juga..hihihi
ga bakal nolak deh... :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## luki

> mangga om Luki..kl betina mah, bungkus aja..
> mau dituker sama no. 55 jg blh..naga2nya sih bakal jantan juga..hihihi
> ga bakal nolak deh...


ha ha ha ha........jangan dong.......
no 55 memang di siapin buat perang....... :Becky:  :Becky:  :Becky:

----------


## aaoded

pantesan..amunisinya ga abis2, ternyata om Luki mau perang..
hahahaha...

----------


## luki

lagi musim kawin kontrak kang  Aaoded......hi hi hi hi

----------


## aaoded

beuh...breeder rumahan tambah berjamur aja nih.. ::  :: 
btw, ni GO ga bs diperpanjang sampe akhir Juni, om Luki..?biar mantabbb...
sok atuh diolo ka Pak Ayi...  :Cheer2:  :Cheer2:

----------


## Silent_Forest

> lagi musim kawin kontrak kang Aaoded......hi hi hi hi


Mmm... Om luki mnyewakan ikan koi untuk breeding ?

----------


## luki

> Mmm... Om luki mnyewakan ikan koi untuk breeding ?


menyewakan sih ngga Om.....
tergantung PDKT nya...... ::  :: 

karena katanya...... pejantan paling susah di cari......
boss tapos aja sampe ke jepun khusus cari jantan......ternyata sulit juga walaupun sudah di jepun sekalipun..... :Peace:  :Peace:

----------


## luki

> btw, ni GO ga bs diperpanjang sampe akhir Juni, om Luki..?biar mantabbb...
> sok atuh diolo ka Pak Ayi...


kayak nya sih sampe akhir mei kang......
mudah mudahan aja juri nya sibuk di akhir mei...... :Pray2:  :Pray2:

----------


## demmy

Om luki, manten vs khuro, kapan akan di update?   :Becky:

----------


## luki

> Om luki, manten vs khuro, kapan akan di update?


terakhir ngobrol sama Pak Ayi sih pertengahan Maret Om......
nanti saya tanyain lagi ....

----------


## luki

*Matsue Manten kohaku yang sudah terpilih,*

*Pada Open House ( @12jt. ), 24 Januari 2011 jam 12.00 PM sampai 27 Januari 2011 jam 11.30 AM.*

1. Beyou, no.* 8.*
2. Abi, no.* 37.*
3. Ninoy, no.* 32.*
4. Ninoy, no. *48.*
5. Ria, no. *28.*
6. Lili, no.* 42.*
7. Mangisi, no. *41.*
8. Mangisi, no. *45.*
9. Rasito, no. *10.*
10. Achmad, no. *38.*
11. Dani, no. *27.*
12. Djudju, no. *16.*
13. Robby Iwan, no. *44.*
14. Erick Tohir, no. *24.*
15. Erick Tohir, no. *31.*
16. Erick Tohir, no. *34.*



*Pemilihan Tahap 2 ( @10 jt. ), 27 Januari 2011 jam 12.00 PM dan ditutup hingga batas akhir kegiatan GO (24 jam sebelum waktu penilaian) atau lebih cepat bila seluruh koi sudah terpilih 
*
17. Glen Gading Koi, no. *22.*



*Yang masih Available,*

*MATSUE " MANTEN " KOHAKU :*

----------


## luki

*Taniguchi Khuro Showa yang sudah terpilih,*

*Pada Open House ( @ 9 jt. ), 24 Januari 2011 jam 12.00 PM sampai 27 Januari 2011 jam 11.30 AM.*

1. Ninoy, no.* 61.*
2. Rasito, no.* 91.*
3. Luki, no.* 55.*
4. Triyuga, no.* 93.*
5. Teddy, no. *73.*
6. Iyos, no. *98.*
7. Hendro, no. *88.*
8. Demmy, no.* 53.*
9. Erick Tohir, no. *83.*
10. Erick Tohir, no. *104.*
11. Nyoman Budi, no. *122.*



*Pemilihan Tahap 2 ( @7,5 jt. ), 27 Januari 2011 jam 12.00 PM dan ditutup hingga batas akhir kegiatan GO (24 jam sebelum waktu penilaian) atau lebih cepat bila seluruh koi sudah terpilih* 

12. Rico Nirwana, no. *66.*
13. Rico Nirwana, no. *68.*
14. Edy aaoded, no. *105.*
15. Donny Lesmana Beyou, no. *94.*


*Yang masih Available,*

*TANIGUCHI " KHURO " SHOWA :*

----------


## Glenardo

Oleh oleh liputan Bandung



Thanks

----------


## demmy

masih banyak yg bagus euy... kmaren abis dr stars... ada yg catching eye bgt... beni deep, shiroji, n suminya manthap.. menarik utk diserok...  :Becky:  :Becky:  , kyknya no 55... 
Punya sapa yah??  :Biggrin1:  ::

----------


## luki

kalo yang beni deep dan sumi nya manthap...kayak nya no 53 Om Demmy.....

no 55 kayak nya msh available......hi hi hi hi

----------


## Glenardo

Khuro 94 Beyou via Gading Koi

----------


## luki

> Khuro 94 Beyou via Gading Koi



di edit di atas ya....( #73 )

----------


## VERMIKOMPOS

kemaren liat kesana kayanya udah sekitar size 35-38 cm deh..jauh bgt sama waktu baru masuk kolam.

----------


## Glenardo

> kemaren liat kesana kayanya udah sekitar size 35-38 cm deh..jauh bgt sama waktu baru masuk kolam.



Om, saya yakin ketika di updated akan muncul banyak kuda hitam di sini..MUantapp nih...

----------


## luki

Rencana nya Minggu ini mau di foto dan di ukur untuk update ke 1......

----------


## luki

*Update ke 1 , 15 Maret 2011.......
Matsue Manten kohaku yang sudah terpilih,*

*Pada Open House ( @12jt. ), 24 Januari 2011 jam 12.00 PM sampai 27 Januari 2011 jam 11.30 AM.*

1. Beyou, no.* 8.*
 
2. Abi, no.* 37.*
 
3. Ninoy, no.* 32.*
 
4. Ninoy, no. *48.*
 
5. Ria, no. *28.*
 
6. Lili, no.* 42.*
 
7. Mangisi, no. *41.*
 
8. Mangisi, no. *45.*
 
9. Rasito, no. *10.*
 
10. Achmad, no. *38.*
 
11. Dani, no. *27.*
 
12. Djudju, no. *16.*
 
13. Robby Iwan, no. *44.*
 
14. Erick Tohir, no. *24.*
 
15. Erick Tohir, no. *31.*
 
16. Erick Tohir, no. *34.*
 




*Pemilihan Tahap 2 ( @10 jt. ), 27 Januari 2011 jam 12.00 PM dan ditutup hingga batas akhir kegiatan GO (24 jam sebelum waktu penilaian) atau lebih cepat bila seluruh koi sudah terpilih 
*
17. Glen Gading Koi, no. *22.*

----------


## luki

*Update ke 1 , 15 Maret 2011:
Yang masih Available,*

*MATSUE " MANTEN " KOHAKU :*

----------


## luki

*Update ke 1 , 15 Maret 2011 :
Taniguchi Khuro Showa yang sudah terpilih,*

*Pada Open House ( @ 9 jt. ), 24 Januari 2011 jam 12.00 PM sampai 27 Januari 2011 jam 11.30 AM.*

1. Ninoy, no.* 61.*
 
2. Rasito, no.* 91.*
 
3. Luki, no.* 55.*
 
4. Triyuga, no.* 93.*
 
5. Teddy, no. *73.*
 
6. Iyos, no. *98.*
 
7. Hendro, no. *88.*
 
8. Demmy, no.* 53.*
 
9. Erick Tohir, no. *83.*
 
10. Erick Tohir, no. *104.*
 
11. Nyoman Budi, no. *122.*
 


*Pemilihan Tahap 2 ( @7,5 jt. ), 27 Januari 2011 jam 12.00 PM dan ditutup hingga batas akhir kegiatan GO (24 jam sebelum waktu penilaian) atau lebih cepat bila seluruh koi sudah terpilih* 

12. Rico Nirwana, no. *66.*
 
13. Rico Nirwana, no. *68.*
 
14. Edy aaoded, no. *105.*
 
15. Donny Lesmana Beyou, no. *94.*
 


*Yang masih Available,*

*TANIGUCHI " KHURO " SHOWA :*

----------


## luki

*Terusan.......
Yang masih Available,*

*TANIGUCHI " KHURO " SHOWA :*

----------


## demmy

hehehe.... makin cantik...  :Thumb:

----------


## luki

> hehehe.... makin cantik...


no 53 ya...... yang makin cantik...... :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## demmy

hehehe....  :Becky:  Yg lain jg makin cantik om....  :Rofl:

----------


## demmy

denger" dr kabar burung bakalan ada GO lagi dalam waktu dekat ini yah om luk? ikannya lebih dahsyat lagi....  :Whistle:

----------


## YudiHP

Ikutan ya...

Yudi no. 89
Anggit no. 51

Booked Via Starkoi
Wahyudi no. 67

----------


## luki

> denger" dr kabar burung bakalan ada GO lagi dalam waktu dekat ini yah om luk? ikannya lebih dahsyat lagi....


denger nya juga bgt Om Demmy....cuma waktu nya blm tau kapan.....

----------


## luki

*Taniguchi Khuro Showa yang sudah terpilih,*

*Pada Open House ( @ 9 jt. ), 24 Januari 2011 jam 12.00 PM sampai 27 Januari 2011 jam 11.30 AM.*

1. Ninoy, no.* 61.*
2. Rasito, no.* 91.*
3. Luki, no.* 55.*
4. Triyuga, no.* 93.*
5. Teddy, no. *73.*
6. Iyos, no. *98.*
7. Hendro, no. *88.*
8. Demmy, no.* 53.*
9. Erick Tohir, no. *83.*
10. Erick Tohir, no. *104.*
11. Nyoman Budi, no. *122.*



*Pemilihan Tahap 2 ( @7,5 jt. ), 27 Januari 2011 jam 12.00 PM dan ditutup hingga batas akhir kegiatan GO (24 jam sebelum waktu penilaian) atau lebih cepat bila seluruh koi sudah terpilih* 

12. Rico Nirwana, no. *66.*
13. Rico Nirwana, no. *68.*
14. Edy aaoded, no. *105.*
15. Donny Lesmana Beyou, no. *94.*
16. Yudi HP, no. *89.*
17. Anggit, no. *51.*
18. Wahyudi,  no. *67.*


*Yang masih Available,*

*TANIGUCHI " KHURO " SHOWA :*

----------


## luki

* Terusan........Yang masih Available,*

*TANIGUCHI " KHURO " SHOWA :*

----------


## Glenardo

Manten 21 for Glen Gading Koi

----------


## Glenardo

Manten 1 : Johny Via Gading Koi

----------


## abiserpong

*Matsue Manten kohaku yang sudah terpilih,*

*Pada Open House ( @12jt. ), 24 Januari 2011 jam 12.00 PM sampai 27 Januari 2011 jam 11.30 AM.*

1. Beyou, no.* 8.*
2. Abi, no.* 37.*
3. Ninoy, no.* 32.*
4. Ninoy, no. *48.*
5. Ria, no. *28.*
6. Lili, no.* 42.*
7. Mangisi, no. *41.*
8. Mangisi, no. *45.*
9. Rasito, no. *10.*
10. Achmad, no. *38.*
11. Dani, no. *27.*
12. Djudju, no. *16.*
13. Robby Iwan, no. *44.*
14. Erick Tohir, no. *24.*
15. Erick Tohir, no. *31.*
16. Erick Tohir, no. *34.*



*Pemilihan Tahap 2 ( @10 jt. ), 27 Januari 2011 jam 12.00 PM dan ditutup hingga batas akhir kegiatan GO (24 jam sebelum waktu penilaian) atau lebih cepat bila seluruh koi sudah terpilih* 

17. Glen Gading Koi, no. *22.*
18. Glen Gading Koi, no. *21.*
19. Johny via Gading Koi, no. *01.*



*Update ke 1 , 15 Maret 2011:*
*Yang masih Available,*

*MATSUE " MANTEN " KOHAKU :*

----------


## abiserpong

Kunjungan Sabtu kemarin,

----------


## luki

baru dapat kabar dari Pak Ayi.......

Penjurian akan di lakasanakan hari Sabtu Tanggal 14 Mei 2011......
jam 12.30 WIB......
silahkah bagi yang ingin hadir........

----------


## luki

*Suasana Penjurian.........*










*Nominasi Awal Manten Kohaku.......*







*The Best 10 ........*




*The Winner Are........*






*GRAND CHAMPION.......no 44 by Robby Iwan........*


*Runner Up GRAND CHAMPION.......no. 41 by Mangisi........* 


*Best Tategoi 1......no. 28 by Ria........*


*Best Tategoi 2......no. 08 by Donny........*


*Best Tategoi 3......no. 38 by Ahmad........*


*Special Prize.........no 27 by Dani Purnama.....*

----------


## luki

*Suasana Penjurian.........*






*Nominasi Awal Khuro Showa.......*



*The Best 11.........*




*The Winner Are........*






*GRAND CHAMPION.......no 89 by Yudi HP........*


*Runner Up GRAND CHAMPION.......no. 100 by ........* 


*Best Tategoi 1......no. 122 by Nyoman Bud........*


*Best Tategoi 2......no. 107 by .......*


*Best Tategoi 3......no. 87 by ........*


*Special Prize.........no 83 by Erik Tohir.....*

----------


## luki

*Suasana Penjurian.........*






*Nominasi Awal Khuro Showa.......*



*The Best 11.........*




*The Winner Are........*






*GRAND CHAMPION.......no 89 by Yudi HP........*


*Runner Up GRAND CHAMPION.......no. 100 by ........* 


*Best Tategoi 1......no. 122 by Nyoman Bud........*


*Best Tategoi 2......no. 107 by .......*


*Best Tategoi 3......no. 87 by ........*


*Special Prize.........no 83 by Erik Tohir.....*

----------


## charlesp

Congratulation kepada Bapak Presiden Robby Iwan, 2 Grand Champion....... JB ghoshiki n Manten Kohaku.... matanya tajam euy.....  ::

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Congratulation kepada Bapak Presiden Robby Iwan, 2 Grand Champion....... JB ghoshiki n Manten Kohaku.... matanya tajam euy.....



memang hebat bapak President kita.. mantappppp... aku punya ambil 4 ikan , 3 ikan juara 4 semua ..  :: (

----------


## Zone

> memang hebat bapak President kita.. mantappppp... aku punya ambil 4 ikan , 3 ikan juara 4 semua .. (


seharuznya senang donk om don.... koq malah  :: ( 
selmat untuk best tategoi nya om don

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> seharuznya senang donk om don.... koq malah ( 
> selmat untuk best tategoi nya om don


seneng sih seneng om wilson... masih hrs berguru ama om wilson nih, biar bisa naik kelas... ( bisa juara 3 atau 2  hahaha )
pengen ngerasain Grand champion GO... huaaaaaaa... hahahahha....

----------


## Zone

> seneng sih seneng om wilson... masih hrs berguru ama om wilson nih, biar bisa naik kelas... ( bisa juara 3 atau 2  hahaha )
> pengen ngerasain Grand champion GO... huaaaaaaa... hahahahha....


kalo GC saya juga lm perna.... RGC perna di GO dainichi Fei tahun lalu sepertinya..  ::

----------


## William Pantoni

> seneng sih seneng om wilson... masih hrs berguru ama om wilson nih, biar bisa naik kelas... ( bisa juara 3 atau 2  hahaha )
> pengen ngerasain Grand champion GO... huaaaaaaa... hahahahha....


Selamat Don....specialist Best Tategoi....boleh ajarin nih cara milih ikan.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Selamat Don....specialist Best Tategoi....boleh ajarin nih cara milih ikan.


ini mah banyakan hoki alias beruntungnya om... dari 3 ikan, 1 dipilihin ama yg punya GO dan 2 kali lg hoki... hahahhaha

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Congratulation kepada Bapak Presiden Robby Iwan, 2 Grand Champion....... JB ghoshiki n Manten Kohaku.... matanya tajam euy.....


Waduh..makasih om Dony..waktu SMS sy lagi di hutan gak bisa buka forum..baru sempet buka skg.., tapi ukurannya ikan2nya tdk se jumbo GO terdahulu ya.. Isi kolamnya kebanyakan kali,

----------


## luki

*Final Update 15 May 2011.......
Matsue Manten kohaku yang sudah terpilih,*

*Pada Open House ( @12jt. ), 24 Januari 2011 jam 12.00 PM sampai 27 Januari 2011 jam 11.30 AM.*

1. Beyou, no.* 8.*....*Ukuran AKhir 43 Cm*.....
  
2. Abi, no.* 37.*....*Ukuran AKhir 45 Cm*.....
  
3. Ninoy, no.* 32.*....*Ukuran AKhir 38 Cm*.....
  
4. Ninoy, no. *48.*....*Ukuran AKhir 40 Cm*.....
  
5. Ria, no. *28.*....*Ukuran AKhir 40 Cm*.....
  
6. Lili, no.* 42.*....*Ukuran AKhir 45 Cm*.....
  
7. Mangisi, no. *41.*....*Ukuran AKhir 43 Cm*.....
  
8. Mangisi, no. *45.*....*Ukuran AKhir 43 Cm*.....
  
9. Rasito, no. *10.*....*Ukuran AKhir 45 Cm*.....
  
10. Achmad, no. *38.*....*Ukuran AKhir 44 Cm*.....
  
11. Dani, no. *27.*....*Ukuran AKhir 40 Cm*.....
  
12. Djudju, no. *16.*....*Ukuran AKhir 35 Cm*.....
  
13. Robby Iwan, no. *44.*....*Ukuran AKhir 42 Cm*.....
  
14. Erick Tohir, no. *24.*....*Ukuran AKhir 43 Cm*.....
  
15. Erick Tohir, no. *31.*....*Ukuran AKhir 42 Cm*.....
  
16. Erick Tohir, no. *34.*...*Ukuran AKhir 37 Cm*.....
  




*Pemilihan Tahap 2 ( @10 jt. ), 27 Januari 2011 jam 12.00 PM dan ditutup hingga batas akhir kegiatan GO (24 jam sebelum waktu penilaian) atau lebih cepat bila seluruh koi sudah terpilih 
*

17. Glen Gading Koi, no. *22.*...*Ukuran AKhir 42 Cm*.....
  
18. Glen Gading Koi, no. *21.*...*Ukuran AKhir 40 Cm*.....
  
19. Johny via Gading Koi, no.* 01.*...*Ukuran AKhir 38 Cm*.....

----------


## luki

*Final Update  15 May 2011:*
*Yang masih Available,*

*MATSUE " MANTEN " KOHAKU :* 

* Ukuran Akhir  35 Cm*
  

* Ukuran Akhir  33 Cm*
  

* Ukuran Akhir  36 Cm*
  

* Ukuran Akhir  36 Cm*
  

* Ukuran Akhir  36 Cm*
  

* Ukuran Akhir  33 Cm*
  

* Ukuran Akhir  37 Cm*
  

* Ukuran Akhir  35 Cm*
  

* Ukuran Akhir  38 Cm*
  

* Ukuran Akhir  39 Cm*
  

* Ukuran Akhir   Cm*
  

* Ukuran Akhir 40  Cm*
  

* Ukuran Akhir 36  Cm*
  

* Ukuran Akhir 38  Cm*
  

* Ukuran Akhir 40  Cm*
  

* Ukuran Akhir 40  Cm*
  

* Ukuran Akhir 39  Cm*
  

* Ukuran Akhir 42  Cm*
  

* Ukuran Akhir 42  Cm*
  

* Ukuran Akhir 40  Cm*
  

* Ukuran Akhir 39  Cm*
  

* Ukuran Akhir 40 Cm*
  

* Ukuran Akhir  Cm*
  

* Ukuran Akhir 45 Cm*
  

* Ukuran Akhir  Cm*
 

* Ukuran Akhir 45 Cm*
  

* Ukuran Akhir 43 Cm* 
  

* Ukuran Akhir 42 Cm* 
  

* Ukuran Akhir 47 Cm*

----------


## luki

*Final Update  15 May 2011 :
Taniguchi Khuro Showa yang sudah terpilih,*

*Pada Open House ( @ 9 jt. ), 24 Januari 2011 jam 12.00 PM sampai 27 Januari 2011 jam 11.30 AM.*

1. Ninoy, no.* 61.*....*Ukuran Akhir 38 Cm*......
  
2. Rasito, no.* 91.*....*Ukuran Akhir 35 Cm*......
  
3. Luki, no.* 55.*....*Ukuran Akhir 36 Cm*......
  
4. Triyuga, no.* 93.*....*Ukuran Akhir 39 Cm*......
  
5. Teddy, no. *73.*....*Ukuran Akhir 40 Cm*......
  
6. Iyos, no. *98.*....*Ukuran Akhir 36 Cm*......
  
7. Hendro, no. *88.*....*Ukuran Akhir  Cm*......
  
8. Demmy, no.* 53.*....*Ukuran Akhir 35 Cm*......
  
9. Erick Tohir, no. *83.*....*Ukuran Akhir 42 Cm*......
  
10. Erick Tohir, no. *104.*....*Ukuran Akhir 32 Cm*......
  
11. Nyoman Budi, no. *122.*...*Ukuran Akhir 42 Cm*......
  


*Pemilihan Tahap 2 ( @7,5 jt. ), 27 Januari 2011 jam 12.00 PM dan ditutup hingga batas akhir kegiatan GO (24 jam sebelum waktu penilaian) atau lebih cepat bila seluruh koi sudah terpilih* 

12. Rico Nirwana, no. *66.*...*Ukuran Akhir 40 Cm*......
  
13. Rico Nirwana, no. *68.*..*Ukuran Akhir 39 Cm*......
  
14. Edy aaoded, no. *105.*...*Ukuran Akhir 33 Cm*......
  
15. Donny Lesmana Beyou, no. *94.* ...*Ukuran Akhir 40 Cm*......
  
16. Yudi HP, no. *89.*...*Ukuran Akhir 41 Cm*......
  
17. Anggit, no. *51.*...*Ukuran Akhir 39 Cm*......
  
18. Wahyudi, no. *67.*...*Ukuran Akhir 36 Cm*......

----------


## Dony Lesmana

showa 94 lumayan juga... jago jg yg milihin nihhhhh... hahhaha

stars koi emang paling mantep dah buat GO...

----------


## luki

*Final Update 15 May 2011*

*Yang masih Available,*

*TANIGUCHI " KHURO " SHOWA :* 


*Ukuran Akhir 40 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Akhir 38 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Akhir 40 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Akhir 40 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Akhir 40 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Akhir 37 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Akhir 39 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Akhir  Cm*
  

*Ukuran Akhir 40 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Akhir 39 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Akhir 37 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Akhir 33 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Akhir 35 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Akhir 37 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Akhir 37 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Akhir 33 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Akhir 39 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Akhir 38 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Akhir 40 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Akhir 39 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Akhir 37 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Akhir  Cm*
 

*Ukuran Akhir 38 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Akhir  Cm*

----------


## luki

* Terusan........

Final Update 15 May 2011

Yang masih Available,*

*TANIGUCHI " KHURO " SHOWA :* 


*Ukuran Akhir 43 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Akhir 39 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Akhir 39 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Akhir 34 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Akhir 36 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Akhir 32 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Akhir 32 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Akhir 35 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Akhir 33 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Akhir  Cm*
 

*Ukuran Akhir 33 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Akhir 29 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Akhir 34 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Akhir 30 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Akhir  Cm*
 

*Ukuran Akhir 32 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Akhir 30 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Akhir 30 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Akhir 35 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Akhir 32 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Akhir 29 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Akhir 26 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Akhir 37 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Akhir 37 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Akhir 36 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Akhir 36 Cm*

----------


## grinkz01

om luki, yang available ini dijual brp ya om? thx

----------


## luki

saya kurang tau Om.....
telp langsung Pak Ayi aja Om di 0811 215 148

----------

